# Transmission?



## hotrodhendrix (Mar 15, 2010)

Im thinking about picking up an 05 GTO but it does not come with engine or trans. Im think of using an LQ9 mated to the normal t56 trans. Im having trouble finding the transmissions.. 

How many types of manual transmissions came in the GTO? What kind of issues am I going to run into with the LQ9? Will the power numbers be the same as a normal LS2? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Escalade motor? The LQ9 has less cam and lower compression than an LS2. I think it has lower performance numbers than an LS1. Something like 345 HP/380 torque. Never heard of anyone dropping one of those into a GTO.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If you have to buy a motor take a step up not a step down. ls3 would be the way to go. If you have deep pockets ls7, lsa, or ls9 would be wicked.


----------



## hotrodhendrix (Mar 15, 2010)

I wasnt planning on keeping everything LQ9. Intake manifold and throttle body I would use GTO or corvette. It would also have a very mild cam. After this the difference would be compression 10 instead of 11 and iron blocked. This means it would take better to forced induction later anyways. 

Big questions is where can I find a transmission for a decent price?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

hotrodhendrix said:


> Im thinking about picking up an 05 GTO but it does not come with engine or trans. Im think of using an LQ9 mated to the normal t56 trans. Im having trouble finding the transmissions..
> 
> How many types of manual transmissions came in the GTO? What kind of issues am I going to run into with the LQ9? Will the power numbers be the same as a normal LS2?
> 
> Thanks for the help


Only one manual transmission came with the GTO and thats the T56 RPO M12 used in C5 Z06 Corvettes and GTO's.

I can't remember if the LQ9 is iron or Al if its iron then it is the most sought after block to bore and stroke. Also if it is iron it will weigh alittle heaver than the Al block. You can acheave almost any power number you want from it its still a 6.0.


----------

